# CBS/CW/MeTV Mixed Jumble



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks like one of our stations added Me to their mix. The .1 is CBS (mostly) while the .2 is a mixed schedule of CW and Me.

Oh well, at least "Combat!" is on overnight.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Looks as if ME will be adding a number of shows which use to air on RTV.

I noticed so far that Rockford Files, Kojak, Daniel Boone, Rifleman, & Love American Style are showing up as of September 26.


----------



## LMckin (Jan 5, 2006)

METV is adding shows from NBC Universal that once air on RTV

here is the press release

http://www.metvnetwork.com/files/Me-TVnewShowAcquisitions-20thCBSNBCU.pdf


----------

